# Do You Use Health and Fitness Trackers?



## your-grandkids (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello all,

I was just wondering, do you use health and fitness trackers like FitBits or Apple Watches? If you do use them, then why do you use them and which ones do you use? Also, if you don't use them, is there a specific reason why not?

Thanks!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 18, 2017)

I use several health apps, and I have a Jawbone UP24 fitness tracker that tracks my steps, and also my sleep at night. When I go to the fitness center and swim, I can also log the swimming into the app; but the band is not waterproof like an Apple Watch would be. 
I have been thinking about getting a different one that also tracks heart rate as well; but I am still looking at them to find the one I want. My daughter wants to get me an Apple Watch; but I am not sure that I could learn how to work it because they are pretty complicated. 

As far as health apps, I have a great little app that tracks heart rate by using the camera on my iPhone, and it also shows if my heart is out of sinus rhythm. I have one of those wrist BP monitors so I can check that when I want to, although this one does not use the phone app. 
I have several of the health apps, as well as the Walgreen one that gives you Walgreens points for using it. 
For my diet and food plan, I have Carb Manager, which tells me in detail the carbs, proteins, and fats in every food that I eat, as well as the vitamin and mineral content, and the fiber it has. It also has charts and graphs so I can track how well I am doing. 

The reason that I use them is because(ultimately) my health is my responsibility. I am glad to have my doctor and medical information from the health clinics, as well as the medicine that I take for my heart rhythm; but I believe that it is MY responsibility to take as good of care of my body as I am able to do.
Having the right equipment and apps is a big help for me to be able to do that.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 19, 2017)

No, I don't want to become a slave to technology.  I think that we are being reduced from individuals to a set of 'ideal' figures - BP, BMI, how many steps you take, how many hours you sleep, how many calories you eat  etc etc.  I try to lead an active life and eat a healthy balanced diet.  I don't need an 'app' , a watch or tracker to do that.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 19, 2017)

My wife and I both have the Vivofit 2. Had them about 3 years now. I just use mine to reach a certain number of steps per day.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 19, 2017)

Couldn't be bothered with one of those silly things.

I have enough to worry about without knowing how many steps to the bathroom and back.


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 19, 2017)

I have a fit bit but haven't worn it in awhile because Ive become lazy.  Really need to start walking again and now that fall is coming and our temps will be cooler...I will!

At my daughter's house I easily can get in 10,000 steps by just going shopping with her.


----------



## Trade (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't use any apps. But I have spreadsheets that I keep track of my weight, blood pressure, miles walked and weight lifting. The weight lifting is what I am most OCD about. I can tell you every set and every rep that I have done on the Bench Press and Deadlift going back to 3/17/2006.


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 26, 2017)

I have had a few types. I was not an apple watch fan. I love my Garmin Vivoactive, except for like at this moment it just alerted me to get moving. I just wish it was more stylish looking.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 1, 2017)

My daughter just got one of the new Series 3 Apple Watches that use cell service and do not need to be near the phone to operate, and she brought me her Series 2 Apple Watch last night.  
It does fitness tracking, heart rate,and sleeping,  as well as you can swim with it, and she said that she has used it both in a pool and in the ocean and lakes. 
The watch has a lot of different face styles that you can choose from, and everything seems to be customizable. Right now, i am using a basic one that shows activity and also my heart rate, plus the time and date; but once I get more familiar with using the watch, then I will be experimenting with more of the options. 
I have been wearing a Jawbone UP24 fitness tracker for about a year now, and it really helps me to be motivated to get my exercise and “my steps” in for the day. 
There are also a lot of health and fitness apps that coordinate with the Apple Watch; so it should really help me to monitor not only my activity, but other aspects of my health.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 1, 2017)

My daughter gave me a fitbit. My problem is remembering to take it.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Nov 1, 2017)

hearlady said:


> My daughter gave me a fitbit. My problem is remembering to take it.



 Oh, you mean take it _with you!
_ 

Man, I gotta go to bed.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 1, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> Oh, you mean take it _with you!
> _
> 
> Man, I gotta go to bed.


Exactly! Haha


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 1, 2017)

My brother-in-law has some kind of pedometer to track how many steps he takes a day.  

Reminded me that there are smartphone apps that do that, think I'll download one,

 I gotta get more organised with my weight-loss effort, which is going nowhere.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 1, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> My brother-in-law has some kind of pedometer to track how many steps he takes a day.
> 
> Reminded me that there are smartphone apps that do that, think I'll download one,
> 
> I gotta get more organised with my weight-loss effort, which is going nowhere.




There are apps that do that but since I'm a woman and don't carry my phone around with me unless I'm out, I miss tracking a lot of steps.

But as a guy you probably have your iPhone in a pocket so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 1, 2017)

I normally don't carry it, but for my fitness effort and use of a peometer app, I will start.


----------



## Bob P (Nov 6, 2017)

I use a Polar M-400.with GPS and a heart rate monitor. In addition to keeping up with the usual exercise parameters (time, distance, steps, heart rate, etc.) what I really like is that it liberates me to explore routes when I walk, bike or run and still know the distance I covered. So, if I want to walk 2 miles, for example, I don't have to stay on a pre-measured course. 

And, being somewhat of a tech geek . . . well, need I say more?


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jan 11, 2018)

Fitness tracker?  Never heard of 'em!

I just use this rig when I feel like it.

Hal


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 11, 2018)

I've never thought, in the past, about getting one as I work out 5 days a week at a gym, taking aerobic classes and doing some weightlifting. I always figured I don't need one to be motivated (which works for some people).
   But now, I'm thinking of getting one as I'm in my late 60's and it would be nice to actually see how much my heart rate goes up while working out, and tracking just how much I'm walking outside the gym. 

  I will probably start researching them and see what kind of reviews the various 'toys' get.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a Fitbit and an Apple watch.   For fitness tracking, Fitbit is far and above the Apple watch in my experience.   The Fitbit will hold a charge for 5-7 days whereas the watch has to be charged EVERY day.   Ugh.   Not very valuable for sleep tracking if it's on the charger overnight.   I also find the Fitbit app to be more user friendly than the Apple fitness app.   

Just IMO, of course.   If I got a do-over, I'd not buy the Apple Watch.   Even though it has apps, etc. who wants to fool with that tiny screen??   So it ended up being a novelty wristwatch taking up space on the charger every day, and finally stuck in my jewelry box since I tried to give it to my grandkids and they didn't want it.   

Oh, and the Fitbit website has a large support forum for each of their models, so for coaching or technical help it's a great resource.


----------



## jujube (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, I used to but they kept deliberately losing my trail.......some trackers THEY were!


----------

